
The Mystery of Göbekli Tepe - drocer88
https://www.skeptic.com/reading_room/gobekli-tepe-mystery-new-chapter-in-history-robert-adam-schneiker/
======
ncmncm
To me the most interesting thing about Göbekli Tepe, among myriad interesting
things, is that the sea level at the time it was built was 60 meters(!) below
its present level[1], exposing vast coastal areas now drowned[2], and at the
time was rising at a rate approaching a meter per generation[3].

Probably most interesting settlements between then and the Sumerian Uruk
(Iraq) we know are now under at least tens of meters of seawater. We know that
there are broad built-up areas under the Gulf of Cambay, off India, likely
connected to a precursor of the Harappan Indus River Valley civilization we
know.

Australian Aboriginal oral tradition records extremely disruptive territorial
consequences of sea level rise in the Sahul region between what is now
Australia and New Guinea.

Some connect that established, devastating sea level rise to oral traditions
of a worldwide flood recorded in ancient mythology. Confirmation of such a
connection will depend on future exploration of any drowned settlements
identified.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_level_rise#/media/File:Pos...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_level_rise#/media/File:Post-
Glacial_Sea_Level.png) [2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sundaland](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sundaland)
[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Younger_Dryas#Sea_level](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Younger_Dryas#Sea_level)

